# Can you parallel park?



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

For those of you who drive, can you parallel park? 
Last night after work I had to attend a meeting and found an empty spot right in front of the building. Without hesitation I backed my truck in perfectly on the first try, leaving only about three feet between the car in front of and behind me. I know many drivers can't do it or are too afraid to try, but its actually quite easy once you learn how.


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

Nope I never really learned. I always had my friends do it for me when I drove to the city


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Yes. I've lived where street parking was required. Etc.


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

I put yes because I probably could,I've never needed to in 8 years of driving except for once on a driving lesson


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Sure I can, but I'm not allowed to anymore:






/jk


----------



## squidlette (Jan 9, 2012)

Not near other cars, no. Haha.


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

I live in the suburbs and never had to do it in all my years of driving so far.


----------



## lissa530 (Oct 29, 2009)

Nope.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I can, but it's a skill I virtually never need to use as there is vast amounts of parking space in the suburbs.

I can't imagine Dave has much use for his impressive parking skills in middle of nowhere Iowa. Aren't you more likely to find two cows to park between than two cars?


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

Nope, Unless there's no cars near.


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

Yes, but I've driven a lot in cities where parallel parking is useful.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Haha, no!


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

No. I hate parallel parking. It's the only part of my driving test which I sucked at while getting my license.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

I never learned. Luckily never had to do it for the driving test because I took the test driving a 1976 Cadillac Coupe Deville. There is parallel parking downtown Houghton and Hancock, but I very rarely have a need to go down there esp Houghton. If I have to go somewhere in downtown Houghton I just park on the parking deck.


----------



## It Happens (Oct 7, 2011)

Yes, but I'm certainly not good at it.


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

Sort of. I was able to during the test, but I probably would need to do it a few times to do it correctly, as I never really had to do it that often.


One of my buddies who I used to hang out with drove in Manhattan a lot and would have to parallel park all the time. He was able to fit his car in between two others in the tightest of spots. That's crazy.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Well I did it no problem on the driving test, but haven't actually done it since.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I can, but not very well. They replaced that part of the driving test with the five cone deal.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

I don't drive (haven't got a licence, but I've got plenty of experience), and I can parallel park better than most people I know who do drive.


----------



## stewie (Feb 11, 2011)

It's easy


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes. I can even do it with my dad's old Chevy SUV.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Only if there's an exceptionally good explainer sitting beside me. Otherwise, no, not at all. I only got my licence because the examiners were negligent both times and they didn't even ask me to parallel park.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> I can, but not very well. They replaced that part of the driving test with the five cone deal.


Same here


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

It's really not difficult imo if you have it explained to you properly. I got it right on my first full attempt after one step by step walkthrough. It's no harder than a three-point turn if you understand what you're actually trying to do, as opposed to just blindly attacking the steering wheel.

You don't even need to be in a car to practise – just imagine the procedure in your head or draw out a diagram, working out the optimal steering angles and the points at which to change them – then all you need is a good feel for the body length, wheelbase and turning circle of your car, and unimpaired depth perception and spatial reasoning to apply that in real life.


----------



## Lmatic3030 (Nov 3, 2011)

On a good day Yes.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

I am one of the best parallel parkers ever. I did valet parking in college, and have lived in a city my whole life.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

When I am alone yes.

When someone else is in the car or outside watching me not a chance. I get panicked.


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

did it for my drivers test, and will never do it again


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I have to parallel park my truck in front of my house every day.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Haha... uh no!


----------



## applesauce5482 (Apr 26, 2012)

Yeah, its not a problem


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

No. I did it when I had to on drivers test but can't parallel park for **** now!


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Well I passed it on my drive test.. but I have yet to try with actual cars. Idk if I really want to lol, its scary. Plus theres no need for it in my small town.


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

Haven't tried yet.


----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm gonna brag and say yes, I nailed it on my first try. I'm also really good at three-point turns.

However I'm terrible with backing up.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

No, I am horrible at it. I always get other people to do it, or park somewhere else.


----------



## MrGilligan (Apr 29, 2012)

I _can _do it... as in, I'm _capable_ of it. I just usually try to avoid it because sometimes it takes a few tries. I'm not that good at parking in general.


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

On a good day


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

I have epilepsy so I don't drive. I only actually had to do it once when I was 16. I did it at the time. I probably wouldn't do so well now if I tried. I don't know if I'll ever be allowed to get a license again.

I don't think it should be on the driving test because for most people, it's something they'll virtually never have to do and it's a lot harder than simply driving a car down the road or parking in a normal spot. Even if someone passes this part with flying colors, is that any indication they're gonna still be able to do it in ten years the first time they ever actually have to do it in real life conditions?


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

Yes....barely.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

PickleNose said:


> I have epilepsy so I don't drive. I only actually had to do it once when I was 16. I did it at the time. I probably wouldn't do so well now if I tried. I don't know if I'll ever be allowed to get a license again.


In 3 to 5 years it won't matter anymore:


----------



## River In The Mountain (Jun 6, 2011)

Not. A. Hope. I consider myself a good driver (though passengers always seem paler in colour any time I give them a lift) but parking is just one of those impossibles for me. I get so nervous about hitting other cars.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

arnie said:


> In 3 to 5 years it won't matter anymore:


 Yes it will. I don't work either. I have never been able to afford the latest and greatest tech. In 3 - 5 years, a self driving car will probably cost $20 k minimum. And that's without all the associated expenses like insurance that I refuse to pay for. It's extortion.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

PickleNose said:


> Yes it will. I don't work either. I have never been able to afford the latest and greatest tech. In 3 - 5 years, a self driving car will probably cost $20 k minimum. And that's without all the associated expenses like insurance that I refuse to pay for. It's extortion.


Actually in the future you won't even have to pay for a car. There will be a fleet of self driving cars roaming the city like taxi cabs. You pull out your smartphone and press the "i want a ride button" and a few minutes later a car shows up and takes you to your destination. And unlike taxis now, there will actually be enough of them, even in the smaller cities because it costs a lot less to run a self driving car then it does to pay a taxi driver $10 an hour. Of course, this will eliminate thousands of jobs all across the country, but hey, that's what technology does.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

I don't have a smartphone. I don't like them.


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

In my state, we have to be able to parallel park in order to pass the driving test. It took me quite a bit of practice to get it, but I was able to get it using a lot of mirror tricks. Also, I passed the test and got my license when I was 16. 

I haven't parallel parked in a while, but I sometimes had to parallel park at my high school.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Yes. I can.


----------



## itsjustin (Oct 21, 2011)

I can, but sometimes not the first try. I don't have any reason to parallel park and I am so thankful for that.

The day of my driving test, snow was plowed against all sidewalks and my instructor omitted that part of the test. Phew.


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

Yes, coz simply I'm living in a big city


----------



## CrimsonRaven (Apr 3, 2012)

Never could learn for some reason. It eluded me. So I failed that portion of my test and four years later I went to college and the only spot open one day was a parallel parking spot.....I didn't go to class that day....I'm not very proud of that day either lol


----------



## LordScott (Apr 9, 2012)

luckily my drive instructor when i took the test told me how to do it. he guided me in


----------



## Mirror (Mar 16, 2012)

Yes. When I'm the only car in a 50 foot radius.


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

Yes, I am pretty good at it. I was taught how to do it by a driver's ed instructor. Thankfully I live in areas with ample parking so it's not something I have to do very often.


----------



## Shauna (Jul 29, 2006)

NO! I'm still trying to get parallel parking,the 3 point turn,and just backing up in general down before i take the test in about 2 or 3 weeks. I tried to parallel park today and was horrible. The driving is easy..its the parking that f*cks me up. I know i''m going to fail if i dont learn this. I think its stupid because people around here dont even parallel park...and none of the people drive properly with 2 hands on the wheel,etc AFTER getting their license. smh

I will never parallel park anyway..i will just park somewhere else..and then walk to the place.


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

Yes, I am actually pretty good at it even though I don't have to do it very often. It helps that my dad made me practice a lot of different backing-up routines over and over again when I was learning how to drive. He even made me back his truck onto a trailer, and then back up with said trailer attached.


----------



## earlgreytea (Jul 11, 2012)

x


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

It depends on how much space I have to do it. Was never thought but when I go to my boyfriends I have no choice[


----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

everytime i parallel park i destroy everything around me


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

oh hell no lol! i'm horrible at parallel parking, it's one reason i failed the driving test three times :b lol


----------

